# Any1 ever heard of a 95-98 240sx FSTB fitting on an A32 Maxima



## ceasars chariot (Mar 14, 2004)

Hey has anyone ever heard of a front strut tower brace from a 95-98 240sx fitting an (a32) Maxima (95-99) ?


----------

